
Taste for Makers - gibsonf1
http://www.paulgraham.com/taste.html
======
gibsonf1
This is a powerful and important essay with great scope. It will take a bit of
time to think about this before discussing. (I have to let the subconscious
crunch on this one.)

"The recipe for great work is: very exacting taste, plus the ability to
gratify it."

I was just thinking yesterday that YC seemed almost like the Medici of
Florence who were essential in appreciating and financing the Renaissance. The
money provided was helpful, but the environment of bringing all the great
minds together from many fields created an unstoppable momentum of
achievement.

~~~
phony_identity
"...YC seemed almost like the Medici of Florence... bringing all the great
minds together from many fields created an unstoppable momentum of
achievement."

Wow. That's really a great comparison. Given Paul's experience with Florence
and knowledge of history, that might have crossed his mind too.

